# 200sx rear speaker cover



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm switching over my system from my 1998 200sx SE to my new 1998 200sx SE-R this weekend. I've always gotten "car audio professionals" install them in the past... but I'm trying to remove the panel on top of the rear speakers before my speaker installing friends come over to shorten time. Man is it FRUSTRATING, and the cardboard is starting to bend. I'm afraid of ripping it. Does anyone know how to remove this panel? Any secrets? Or do I have to go to Nissan and get them to remove it for me? (rather not....) Thanks!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Reardeck*

First off I saw that this is your first post, so welcome to the forum.
I found that the best way to get it out if you don't want to take out the entire rear trim, is with the seats folded down of course, and just start at the center and pull up untill all of the clips come loose. Then continue to pull up in the center and the sides should come out from under the side trim pices. Puting it back should be just the oposite. Wether or not this works will probably depend on what shape your rear deck cover is in, if its starting to crack you might have no choice but to take out the entire rear interior trim. 
Best of luck to you. Also remember that there are quite a few of us that are experienced with car audio in general. Some of us have experience from doing these kind of things ourselves and some of us work at stereo shops so if you ever have any questions do a SEARCH first, and if you can't find anything about it ask us.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Glue*

Aside from the clips some of the rear panels were glued in place from the factory. I cannot seem to find a pattern as to any model year or vehcile trim to figure out if yours was glued. You will just have to be patient and work it out of there.


----------



## SwaN (Jan 5, 2008)

i know this thread is hella old! but that doesnt take from its relevance
but im trying to install kenwood speakers in my lil sisters 200sx. 
its a bitch to put it lightly!
if i disfigure the rear cover in any way shape or form i'll never hear the end of it.
anyone against this idea: 
cut around the holes (on top of the speakers to let sound through)
next install the speakers, 
then install the provided kenwood speaker covers

it would take away from the factory look, but the covers are pretty nice.
i was all in this car like a wet noodle, and im a big guy!

feedback please?!?!?!


----------

